# Sad To See This



## STRADALITE (May 7, 2016)

I just listed and sold this bike here on the Cabe. Now just days after it was delivered to new owner it's been torn apart and sold in pieces on eBay. 
It was my best original paint bike. 
Very disheartening.  

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/westfield-w-aluminum-fenders.89673/


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 7, 2016)

Who's the culprit?
Chris


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 7, 2016)

Nice bike, I don't mind on TOC bikes that one can't ride as much as bikes ready to ride.
Bottom line though, it was theirs to do as they pleased.


----------



## GTs58 (May 7, 2016)

That's really somewhat of a shock. I didn't know he did that sort of thing.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 7, 2016)

WHAT?????


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 7, 2016)

If you don't disclose, it will happen again.
A seller of complete bikes can do as they please too, i.e. who  they sell to.
Sad news.
Chris


----------



## dfa242 (May 7, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-West...868414?hash=item488d46bbfe:g:S5gAAOSwSclXLh2D


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 7, 2016)

Really!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 7, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Really!



That guy strikes again........here's a hint....did it to this bike too 



Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 7, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> That's really somewhat of a shock. I didn't know he did that sort of thing.



Yer kidding right?....lol...its the only thing he does

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN (May 7, 2016)

Why is that surprising? BicycleBones and MortyJon do this all the time.

If you sell to either one of them, that will be that fate of your bike.

I don't approve but I'm also not hating on them for doing that, its their bike and their prerogative.

I have bought parts from both those vendors.


----------



## GTs58 (May 7, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Yer kidding right?....lol...its the only thing he does
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Yah, I was being somewhat sarcastic. And I do remember that repainted Gray Schwinn that nobody seemed to want anymore.


----------



## momo608 (May 7, 2016)

It's only natural to hate the idea until you need a part off it.


----------



## CWCMAN (May 7, 2016)

Yeah, I never want to see a 37 or 38 original Supreme parted out but I will be the first in line buying the parts.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 7, 2016)

lesson learned

If you want him to stop, don't buy from him


----------



## catfish (May 7, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> Yeah, I never want to see a 37 or 38 original Supreme parted out but I will be the first in line buying the parts.




Didn't he already part one out once?


----------



## filmonger (May 7, 2016)

Well another one bites the dust....only to help raise others from the dead. Such is life - auction houses. eBay, estate sales - all part of the bigger picture. Like watches and jewellery. - so much history lost due to the parts being worth more than the whole and being sold for the scrap price. In a way this is better than scrap - as these parts will be used to make many more bikes. This is a positive spin..... should we sell to him? Depends on the project. Would I - certainly not a good viable ride. But that is just me.


----------



## tikicruiser (May 7, 2016)

Hey if you sell your bike it's no longer your's. The new owner has the right to do whatever he want's with it. You don't want to see it parted out then keep it.


----------



## STRADALITE (May 7, 2016)

I keep about 12 bikes in my collection and it's tough to let go of any of them go. With this one being nice original paint it was that much harder. 
I sold to someone who I've dealt with before that's been around for awhile. I even lowered the price. Not ever considering that it would be parted out. I know that a buyer can part out a bike if he chooses to. It just stings a little more when that bike was one of your own.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 7, 2016)

I'm sure that most of us hope that our beloved bike's next caretaker does just that...takes care of it. Seeing it blown apart for profit is heartbreaking. The seller could have easily parted it out himself, but instead decided to keep it intact for future collectors to learn from & enjoy as he has.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 7, 2016)

I think you should have raised the price


----------



## vincev (May 7, 2016)

Same old story just a different day.These kind are not collectors in the hobby. They only see "profit".They probably do the same thing in any other hobby they suck money out of.


----------



## CWCMAN (May 7, 2016)

Yes Catfish, he already has. It was actually a 38 being represented as a 37.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 7, 2016)

Plenty of house painted pieced together bikes he can get cheap and do the same with.... not og paint ones... it is what it is...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## STRADALITE (May 7, 2016)

If you knew a buyer planned to part out the bike he bought from you, would you still sell it to him? And would you drop the price so he could make a bigger profit? Probably not. I don't like being involved anywhere in this process. 
I haven't felt so strongly about this until it happened to me.
Another person added to the 'Never Sell To' file


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 7, 2016)

If you condone this and buy from him then you are just as bad and really have no ground to stand on and comment about it because you are just a hypocrite in essence  ...just my 2 pennies ... pot calling the kettle black one could say

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (May 7, 2016)

I sold this bike to him knowing full well where it was headed but its definitely not a warm and fuzzy feeling knowing that when you take it apart to pack it, it will be the last time its ever going to be intact.   http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/nice-original-prewar-schwinn-dx-ladies-tank-bike-275.88640/  I was hoping someone would buy it to keep, I could have parted too, but it seemed way too nice for that.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (May 7, 2016)

PLEASE WHATEVER YOU DO  DONT LET BOB U SEE THIS ONE   YOU CAN ONLY GET OUT OF THE HOBBY ONCE   TUBE CUTTER OR NOT     THIS WAS SAD TO SEE     AS THIS WORLD TURNS  GOOD DAY TO ALL RUDY C


----------



## bikeyard (May 7, 2016)

That sucks, that was a nice bike.


----------



## CWCMAN (May 7, 2016)

*


Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:



			If you condone this and buy from him then you are just as bad and really have no ground to stand on and comment about it because you are just a hypocrite in essence ...just my 2 pennies ... pot calling the kettle black one could say
		
Click to expand...


*
*Not sure if this is a stab at me, but I said that its the new owners bike and If he chooses to part it, it's his business. Do I like to see an original paint bike parted, NO, but If I need a part that he is selling to complete my bike, then I will buy it.*

*Tell me you have never bought a part from anyone on ebay, the cabe, craigs list or a swap meet. Those parts were part of a complete bike once upon a time wether you choose to believe that or not.*

*Pot calling the kettle black, hypocrite..............Touche'*


----------



## willswares1220 (May 7, 2016)

With absolutely no appreciation for the History of any complete and original bicycles, money speaks in the end $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
The money machine keeps rolling along~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Cha - ching!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 7, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> *Not sure if this is a stab at me, but I said that its the new owners bike and If he chooses to part it, it's his business. Do I like to see an original paint bike parted, NO, but If I need a part that he is selling to complete my bike, then I will buy it.*
> 
> *Tell me you have never bought a part from anyone on ebay, the cabe, craigs list or a swap meet. Those parts were part of a complete bike once upon a time wether you choose to believe that or not.*
> 
> *Pot calling the kettle black, hypocrite..............Touche'*



Not at all... I was justthrowing it out there..

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN (May 7, 2016)




----------



## SirMike1983 (May 7, 2016)

I think that old line that, "if someone doesn't do this, there won't be a parts market" is a false dichotomy, at least for most bikes. There certainly are some damaged, overpainted, or otherwise incomplete bikes in most cases. It's like saying "we need chop shops to have a parts market" for cars, or something similar: that is a false choice.  There is also a difference between people who hustle for partial bikes, damaged bikes, overpainted bikes, etc. for parts, versus people who just buy whole, nice bikes and chop them.


----------



## momo608 (May 7, 2016)

How much does a hitman cost anyway?


----------



## vincev (May 7, 2016)

Its a never ending cycle.Good parts stripped off a bike leaving only a carcass. Drag the carcass to a bike show and sell to a newbee.Newbee has to find parts to complete the carcass he just bought and the cycle continues. Beginner collectors dont realize that buying a project will not be cheaper than just buying a complete bike.t.Seasoned collectors look for complete bikes . .


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 7, 2016)

momo608 said:


> How much does a hitman cost anyway?



$10,000 in 1938 dollars is $135,000 today.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 7, 2016)

Its pretty simple really, if a bike has survived for 70+ years with most of its original parts and the paint is intact or able to be revealed then it is a crime to part it.   If the bike is cobbled together, missing key (painted) parts, nothing but rust or irreversibly over painted, then by all means part away.  This does not apply to Schwinns though because a Schwinn's life cycle is not complete until it has been parted and re parted at least three times.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 7, 2016)

right, that's a holy grail bike.
the equivalent for fishing reel collectors are the unused reels that were owned by heroes of WWII.  (I fish these, and consider it an honor)


----------



## slick (May 7, 2016)

You know what sucks....i wanted that bike, couldn't afford it, but it would have stayed in one piece with me, and been ridden. Guess i should have asked for a payment plan. Sad day indeed. That bike was rad.
One more bike ruined. 

As far as buying "parts"...sure parts are parts but when those parts are all listed at the same time, from the same bike. Im not buying them unless im jumping in head first and buying all of them to reassemble the bike once again. And don't get me started on mortijon. I had a shady deal from him on a war time Elgin i won all the the parts to snd his "helper" shipped the frame out of the country accidentally, only to never be seen again after waiting for a month. Got my money back but still would have been easier to buy the whole damn bike complete in one box. $$$$$$$$$$$   hungry ......


----------



## Intense One (May 7, 2016)

Blasphemy!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (May 7, 2016)

BOTTOM LINE  
ONE MORE COMPLETE BIKE RUINED
WELL SAID SLICK
WHATS NEXT  ONE ONLY CAN TELL


----------



## CrazyDave (May 7, 2016)

Take them apart, them folks are worth more in parts to others than they will ever be worth as well....   Do it slowly though and for gods sake take a video.


----------



## oldfart36 (May 8, 2016)

The buyer B.B. is from my area (approx. 10 miles away). While I have heard of people being happy with purchases they made from him, Lots of other stories loom as to experiences in person with him. I personally have not delt with him, and really don't plan on it, just because of the butchering. While it is his property once purchased, it shows a general disrespect. You ought to meet his buddy in the little town south of him, he's a real winner!!!!!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 8, 2016)

it's greed as a sickness to take a perfect relic bike and part it out

All the lame defense arguments, beauty/beholder, owner's privilege don't apply to this.  He basically tricked someone into  parting with something of personal value, intrinsic and historic value, for the sole purpose of instantly destroying it only because it could be worth more money destroyed.
This will continue unless the hobby members organize to expose and boycott it.

btw, if you want to do this, build it around a condition grading system for evaluating and showing bikes, (a point system) and become a sanctioning body - the last word on history of bikes as an organization -  you'll need a board of officers, you'll need events and you'll need a newsletter

There is nothing wrong with buying and selling for profit - I did it for more than a decade in my hobby business, turning $50 items through a chain of buy/sell into $1000 items - through patience, time and effort - by improving what I bought and sold, not by destroying it




 

 

 http://bulldog1935.u.yuku.com/


----------



## bikewhorder (May 8, 2016)

oldfart36 said:


> You ought to meet his buddy in the little town south of him, he's a real winner!!!!!




HaHa isn't Obi Wan in Kansas now?


----------



## oldfart36 (May 8, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> HaHa isn't Obi Wan in Kansas now?




Not him!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 8, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> HaHa isn't Obi Wan in Kansas now?



Hahaha.....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 8, 2016)

oldfart36 said:


> Not him!



I was worried! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (May 8, 2016)

Parts=$'s. History vs. $'s. No right or wrong,but,....

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonguedevil (May 8, 2016)

This is why I refuse to buy anything from him. Regardless of how bad I might need it. I hope this pool dries up for him and he moves onto being a vulture on something other than fat tire bicycles.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 8, 2016)

silvertonguedevil said:


> This is why I refuse to buy anything from him. Regardless of how bad I might need it. I hope this pool dries up for him and he moves onto being a vulture on something other than fat tire bicycles.



Im following your lead.  Its a bicycle part, there is no way I need one that badly no matter what the scenario! Good plan!


----------



## catfish (May 8, 2016)

oldfart36 said:


> The buyer B.B. is from my area (approx. 10 miles away). While I have heard of people being happy with purchases they made from him, Lots of other stories loom as to experiences in person with him. I personally have not delt with him, and really don't plan on it, just because of the butchering. While it is his property once purchased, it shows a general disrespect. You ought to meet his buddy in the little town south of him, he's a real winner!!!!!




I've dealt with him a bunch of times. Back in the 90s I use to go to his shop in California and buy and trade bikes and parts with him. And I've sold him parts he needed to complete bikes too.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 8, 2016)

THAT'S A BUMMER!
BEEN THERE AND HAPPENED TO ME ALSO.
NOT THESE BUYER/SELLERS, BUT AT ANN ARBOR.
THE CONSENSUS IS ONCE YOU HAVE SOLD IT THE BUYER
IS FREE TO DO WANT HE WANTS WITH IT.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 9, 2016)

yes, but if you had an organization, you could bar people like this as (dis)approved vendors

he could still do what he wanted, but respectable people, and those who want to stay respected would know why

I don't know the grading scale, but this was a 96-point bike.
You don't part out bikes that can be restored without having to part other bikes to do it.
ok to part out 15-point bikes that their only score is their usable parts, and they can't be recovered without stealing another bike.
A repainted bike can never score higher than 90 points?  I don't know, I'm not on the committee. 
You damn sure don't part out complete jewel original paint high-score bikes.
You give them scores, and people will value them for the scores.
People who buy them and destroy them for greed will be barred from the organization.
People in the organization will know and will boycott this person.

Whatever your catchy acronym, the good guys get to post their shingle as members - the bad guys don't.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 9, 2016)

^^^brilliant.  I'd like to be a member please.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 9, 2016)

catfish said:


> I've dealt with him a bunch of times. Back in the 90s I use to go to his shop in California and buy and trade bikes and parts with him. And I've sold him parts he needed to complete bikes too.



Dan Venturi doesn't collect bikes, told me so himself, only buys and parts them out.


----------



## catfish (May 9, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> Dan Venturi doesn't collect bikes, told me so himself, only buys and parts them out.




He didn't part out his Evenrude. And he need parts for it before he could sell it.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 9, 2016)

catfish said:


> He didn't part out his Evenrude. And he need parts for it before he could sell it.



perhaps, but in the end, if no one buys it, he'll part it.
he bought a bike from a friend of mine. he begged the guy, promising he wanted it for his own personal collection. my friend made him a deal and as soon as he got it it was blown apart on ebay. the guy's a liar and I won't buy from, sell to or deal with him in any way.


----------



## the tinker (May 9, 2016)

yeah, don't deal with jerks.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 9, 2016)

when he buys it and instantly parts it, no question about his intent and his lies to the seller

The only answer is to organize some kind of not-for-profit club with the on-paper goal of preserving bicycle history, disseminating information and preserving historic bicycles.  And make it the club to be a member of.
Turn the classic bike meets with concourse shows into meaningful competition.
Come up with rules and a grading system that validates and rates the authenticity of the bike.
They do it for motorcycles




http://classicmotorcycleday.org/judging-rules/
(I had a good friend, a machinist who built the telescopes at McDonald Observatory.  He had a 100-pt Tiger that lived in the breakfast nook)

But it becomes a scale that buyers and sellers can use to communicate.  It will never be accurate to a couple of three points, but if it's accurate to a decade it gets the point across.  You're buying an 85-point bike here, and it's worth everything I'm asking.
If somebody pays for a bike of that quality, especially if it has some kind of evaluation paper from a show, he's not going to part it out, unless he's a lunatic.  And if he does, a committee reviews the complaint and he's banned from the organization.  If he wants to stay in the organization, he's not allowed to part out a quality bike.  If he wants to stay in the organization, he won't.

Members will preferentially buy and sell from other members, and know there is something they can trust about the membership - everybody has the same goal - it's on paper.

The liquidity and value of your collections will improve.

Say it costs you $30/yr.  Cheep.




ps - members get paid $50 to submit an approved historic or informational article to the newsletter...


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 11, 2016)

Where are the authors, historians and preservationists who should be holding organizing meetings? 
I could raise a parallel discussion on CR, and include the folks who sponsor L'Eroica. 
http://www.classicrendezvous.com/
Is everyone happy with the status quo?


----------



## tryder (May 12, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> Where are the authors, historians and preservationists who should be holding organizing meetings?
> I could raise a parallel discussion on CR, and include the folks who sponsor L'Eroica.
> http://www.classicrendezvous.com/
> Is everyone happy with the status quo?



Hi,
Thanks for the link.  I rode a killer '98 Reparto Corse for many years.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 22, 2016)

Ok, I know "Bike Parting" is a HOT topic. It's a big no-no! But I have a question. If the seller tries to sell a nice bike for what they have into it, and no one buys it for several months, and they really want it gone, do they take the better parts off and sell the rest cheap?
 I've done this with cheap bikes. Paid $10 at a garage sale, tried getting $25, couldn't so I took off nice seat, pedals whatever and sold the rest for $10. 
Now I have $500 bikes, $700 bikes, $1000 bikes. Do I take a $100 tank and $50 light off and list the bike for $150 less ($500 - $150 = $350). I'm trying to break even, not make money. I don't care which bikes sell, as long as I can sell 3 a week at least. I want to sell whole but not many buyers for what I have, at least not right now. I'd still have to list the parts later. But I'd free up space now, and at least have $350 (for example) now. 
 It's a pain in the butt selling. Most people willing to buy are looking for super cheap deals.    
Has anyone else had luck removing parts to speed up the sale? I hope I don't get banned for high treason!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 22, 2016)

Nearly everyone complains about parting bikes, but nearly everyone determines value by the sum of parts...minus x% for the package deal


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jun 22, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> when he buys it and instantly parts it, no question about his intent and his lies to the seller
> 
> The only answer is to organize some kind of not-for-profit club with the on-paper goal of preserving bicycle history, disseminating information and preserving historic bicycles.  And make it the club to be a member of.
> Turn the classic bike meets with concourse shows into meaningful competition.
> ...



George Bush as a Teen?


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 22, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Nearly everyone complains about parting bikes, but nearly everyone determines value by the sum of parts...minus x% for the package deal



I know, I always see them counting while looking at the bike. lol


----------



## partsguy (Jun 22, 2016)

I don't buy from those people. Never have and never will.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 22, 2016)

SirMike1983 said:


> I think that old line that, "if someone doesn't do this, there won't be a parts market" is a false dichotomy, at least for most bikes. There certainly are some damaged, overpainted, or otherwise incomplete bikes in most cases. It's like saying "we need chop shops to have a parts market" for cars, or something similar: that is a false choice.  There is also a difference between people who hustle for partial bikes, damaged bikes, overpainted bikes, etc. for parts, versus people who just buy whole, nice bikes and chop them.




I do the later. If I find a vintage bike that is tore up but has good parts and it's cheap, I'll buy it and part it instead of seeing it go to waste. I don't part nice ones. My appreciation for history is higher than that. I've saved a bike or two from being parted actually.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jul 11, 2016)

In the end it's all about "dollars" on both sides of the fence.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 11, 2016)

STRADALITE said:


> I just listed and sold this bike here on the Cabe. Now just days after it was delivered to new owner it's been torn apart and sold in pieces on eBay.
> It was my best original paint bike.
> Very disheartening.
> 
> ...



You might of sold it too cheap for that person to make a few extra cash. If people really want it, they will pay full retail price on it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 11, 2016)

TicTocRob said:


> You might of sold it too cheap for that person to make a few extra cash. If people really want it, they will pay full retail price on it.



That is so true, oh wait no, I mean that is not true at all.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jul 11, 2016)

I had this one for sale, all original 1940 Mead Ranger.  Same story.  Parted on eBay within a week, no mention of parting it when negotiating the price.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 11, 2016)

Come on, The guys handle is BICYCLEBONES!  What did you expect?  Except for that '37 RMS Supreme I don't think I've ever seen him offer a complete bike and even that got scattered eventually.


----------



## Barto (Aug 3, 2016)

Not sure who said it but, there are plenty of bikes that have been put together from who know where...parting those is fine...OG bikes? I agree, they should stay together...they are a part of someone's local history.  I also agree that  none of us can tell any other what to do with their own property but in the case of an OG bike....these sellers should look elsewhere for their parts bikes.  Be responsible to the hobby!  I love buying parts...but I prefer an OG bike not be stripped to get them...plenty of other parts around...I bet some 80% of us are hoarding parts of some kind!!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 4, 2016)

there are plenty of bikes out there that will never function and their primary value is for parts

I still see a club with rating system for bike condition with "concourse" and awards as being the best way to preserve quality antique bikes. 
The forum already exists - right here. 
All that's missing is the club with written mission and newsletter.

I just got the teenage GW joke - yes, my president was Alfred E. Newmann.


----------



## momo608 (Aug 4, 2016)

When the bikes are worth more whole, this will stop. I doubt most that complain about this are willing to buy these old bikes for the value of their parts individually.

I have had certain projects needing almost impossible to find parts and quite frankly I would have bought them almost no matter what. The exceptions would be murder and theft if I knew about it, hopefully the seller would be smart enough to not let me know they killed someone to get it.

I'm happily a part of the "problem".

For some of these old bikes, supply might always be greater than the demand. There is a better than good chance that the interests of the baby boomers will not be carried forth with ever expanding interest and a lot of what we value will go down in value when we depart the scene and thus exasperating the non problem of parting out. If it wasn't for my kid, it could turn into the planet of the apes for all I care. If people continue to be as willfully ignorant as they apparently are, lots of bad stuff is headed our way.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 15, 2016)

What I don't understand, is why people insist on buying incomplete bikes, and taking nicer ones apart to put their dismembered bike back together.

Someone buys a bike that is missing a fender, the rack, tank, and has mis-matched wheels, but pays some dude to part out an unmolested original to fix the heap they bought. Makes no sense. It's a weird cycle in this hobby.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 15, 2016)

partsguy said:


> What I don't understand, is why people insist on buying incomplete bikes, and taking nicer ones apart to put their dismembered bike back together.
> 
> Someone buys a bike that is missing a fender, the rack, tank, and has mis-matched wheels, but pays some dude to part out an unmolested original to fix the heap they bought. Makes no sense. It's a weird cycle in this hobby.



Your first statement is the effect, your second statement is the cause.  If the market improved the value of the good bike, it would be worth more than its parts.  Until that happens the silliness and waste will continue.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 15, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> Your first statement is the effect, your second statement is the cause.  If the market improved the value of the good bike, it would be worth more than its parts.  Until that happens the silliness and waste will continue.




I learned a long time ago, especially since I'm a Huffman guy and my parts are obscure to begin with, that I don't buy original paint bikes that are missing tanks, racks, correct seat upholstery, or other things that are not easily obtained. I can rob a piece of junk for decent fenders, bars, wheels, seat pan parts, etc. but the painted parts make or break a bike deal for me on original bikes. I broke this rule only once.

If I get a bike and it's missing those essential parts, I part it out the rest of the way and wash my hands of the sin. Too much hassle, money, time, and controversy to do otherwise.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 15, 2016)

exactly, and if someone buys an old incomplete bike, the best choice is build it into a cool frankenrider.


----------



## Mountaineer (Aug 15, 2016)

Unfortunately, every hobby has them. I've seen many nice cars, radios, and phonographs that were purchased just for the sum of their parts. That Westfield was beautiful and never should have been parted.

I have nothing against parting out something that's a complete wreck beyond restoring. However, as a collector of mechanical antiques for 30 years, I feel that parting out or otherwise destroying something nice is unethical. After all, there is never going to be any more of them.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 15, 2016)

One problem is that we have little by means of nice reproduction parts. Car guys are spoiled in this regard.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 15, 2016)

This subject has been beat to death   To those that complain about parting a bike have you ever try to sell several complete boys bikes let alone girl's bikes at a swaps?   Unless it's really something special it's bargain day for the buyer..
Go to swaps regularly and you will see how many of these bikes go unsold that are at a very reasonable price.
Case in point yesterday I could not sell this bike for Anything.
As I was leaving I talked the fellow next to me in buying it for PARTS.....and it was a nice bike. Walk around any swap towards the end and you can go home with a truckload of complete girl's balloon bikes and parts for free.

This 1950 Manton and Smith bought by me last month.
My cost ..............................................................................................................................................................$80.00    
New chain ring and good used off-set crank.......................................................................................................20.00
New high handle bars.........................................................................................................................................20.00
grips and streamers............................................................................................................................................20.00.
Parade struts with 6 older reflectors ..................................................................................................................60.00
Two new white wall tires....................................................................................................................................30.00
Used saddle........................................................................................................................................................25.00
Two excellent used drop center rims that I re-spoked using stainless steel spokes and long vnitage nipples.........
What would those rims be worth?  Let's just say  $75.00...................................................................................75.00

total of $parts $ used in bringing this bike back to life by me...........................................................................$330.00
Selling price......................................................................................................................................................100'

I started off asking 300 for it.   Ask 300 for a bike and your offers will be 175.   Just the way it is.
Kept dropping the price as the day went on to a low of $150.
Sold at the end of swap for $ 100

Please understand I am not complaining here. I just want folks to know why bikes end up getting parted.
This bike will be parted by the buyer.



Manton and Smith Sold $100
Pre-war Westernflyer and 48 Huffman $ 600 for the pair.
Exercycle with Rolfast speedo, nice rollfast stem, nice pedals grips and girl's saddle and great looking badge un-sold at $100 reduced last hour of swap to $50 went unsold



Just looking at these photos, forgot I put that light on the Manton too.  This nice Monark winter project went at the expected price of  $400.[ I have to edit this here as I entered the wrong amount for the monark. the selling price was $474 not $400. still a good deal for the buyer]    I thru in an extra rear chrome reflector housing to cement the deal. and  a deal it was for the buyer as the only thing I could find wrong on that monark was an incorrect crank. 


 



Nice straight  Monark  pair of Super Deluxe fenders $75
pair of Pre-war monark fenders, clip, with nice reflector and housing ...unsold at $100
Monark train lights  housings ...$15 and 25 each
Saddles: Schwinns $25 and $10  older long spring[perfect springs] asked $75... sold $50.
These are swap prices. That's why it pays to make the drive to the swaps .
This is also why so many of us decide to part whole bikes out and sell on line.


----------



## vincev (Aug 15, 2016)

"I hate to let go of my best original paint bike but the time has come." LOL yes the time has come.All of 2 weeks.LOL


----------



## 4130chromoly (Aug 15, 2016)

If you don't want to see it parted, don't sell it. It's the way things go. I bitch and bitch and bitch to the point that I am one of the most hated guys in the BMX community and things will never change. It's all about the dollar bills. I will continue to buy survivors and keep them. If I decide to sell, I will seek out people who think like me and I know won't part them.

By the way, can anybody either post here or send me a message of a good list of people to stay clear from? Don't want to support part-outers with my hard earned money. And I am new here, new to Internet bicycle collecting in general besides BMX. I usually just find what I can locally, have never bought a non BMX part not in person.


----------



## 4130chromoly (Aug 15, 2016)

the tinker said:


> This subject has been beat to death   To those that complain about parting a bike have you ever try to sell several complete boys bikes let alone girl's bikes at a swaps?   Unless it's really something special it's bargain day for the buyer..
> Go to swaps regularly and you will see how many of these bikes go unsold that are at a very reasonable price.
> Case in point yesterday I could not sell this bike for Anything.
> As I was leaving I talked the fellow next to me in buying it for PARTS.....and it was a nice bike. Walk around any swap towards the end and you can go home with a truckload of complete girl's balloon bikes and parts for free.
> ...




Let's hang out. I would love to find all the tank bikes I can for $100.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 15, 2016)

Note that the Manton bike pictured did not have a tank but at 100 bucks it was a steal. I did enjoy putting it back on the road. Already had the parts to fix it up and got 300 bucks worth of enjoyment outta it while bringing this bike back to life after it spending the last 35 years in a crawl space. 
The western flyer  and the Huffman were nice bikes that I had for about 10 years. I recall paying $325 for the Huffman and $275 plus $25 for the rack on the Pre-war Flyer. I think $300 each was a good price for the buyer as these bikes will be listed on Ebay or end up parted if not sold.
So, I had my fun with these two bikes, rode them these last ten years and am ahead of the game.
That's the way I look at it. What the next person does with them is up to them.
It's easy to say that old stuff, be it automobiles or bikes should not be cut up for parts.
It's another thing when you don't have much money, want to sell your stuff and after the primo stuff is gone...... you can't get diddly squat for your other bikes. Why let someone else part them and make the profit on something you have kept for years?
Now where did I put those boxes for mailing parts out??


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 15, 2016)

Bike parters are everywhere, there is no list.


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 15, 2016)

4130chromoly said:


> By the way, can anybody either post here or send me a message of a good list of people to stay clear from? .




Registered Members


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 15, 2016)

“4130chromoly said:


> By the way, can anybody either post here or send me a message of
> people to stay clear from?







“THE STIG said:


> Registered Members




A “Registered" Member




Gosh... I never knew I parted bikes until now.

I also have fleas & happy to part with them!


----------



## the tinker (Aug 16, 2016)

I hear there is a major bike hacker down near Bransom Missouri . It's a gal and her name is "Dolly Partum".


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 16, 2016)

with big balloon tires


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 16, 2016)

the tinker said:


> This subject has been beat to death   To those that complain about parting a bike have you ever try to sell several complete boys bikes let alone girl's bikes at a swaps?   Unless it's really something special it's bargain day for the buyer..
> Go to swaps regularly and you will see how many of these bikes go unsold that are at a very reasonable price.
> Case in point yesterday I could not sell this bike for Anything.
> As I was leaving I talked the fellow next to me in buying it for PARTS.....and it was a nice bike. Walk around any swap towards the end and you can go home with a truckload of complete girl's balloon bikes and parts for free.
> ...



Dang! 600$ bucks for the pair, seems like a smoking deal. Jealous, theres not much bikes like that where I'm from, definitely no awesome swaps.


----------



## tikicruiser (Aug 16, 2016)

How much longer are going to beat this "DEAD HORSE" ? Let it go already!


----------



## the tinker (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## THE STIG (Aug 16, 2016)

another orig bike parted


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 16, 2016)

THE STIG said:


> another orig bike parted



Is that your Shelby from Copake?  Is it going to Kansas?


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 17, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Is that your Shelby from Copake?  Is it going to Kansas?




Noah


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 17, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> How much longer are going to beat this "DEAD HORSE" ? Let it go already!



ok, isn't topping the thread to make this statement just adding your swat to the same dead horse?  (rhetorical question)


----------



## Kelpie3 (Aug 17, 2016)

Maybe it is CPR for a horse that is *mostly dead*.


----------



## XBPete (Aug 17, 2016)

And furthermore, just to add to the knowledge base and discussion..


----------



## partsguy (Aug 18, 2016)

I owned one balloon tire bike that was a keeper for me. A 1947 CWC Hawthorne girl's deluxe. It had just about every option to speak of. House painted, needing a full restoration, I saw potential but it continued to sit. "I'll fix it up someday", I said to myself. It sat for 3 or 4 years before I decided to let it go.

I refused to part it out, it had been 90% complete and in RIDEABLE condition for 70 years, I wasn't going to part it. It pissed off some people that I wouldn't yank the curved braces and peaked fenders, or the truss rods, or the leather saddle or horn tank. I waited and waited. I sold it to a gentleman, for a loss mind you, to build a bike for his wife. I sold it at a price where there was little meat left on the bone for a parter though. I value history too much.

My first classic, a '63 Columbia Torpedo girls bike, was a bike that I got really burned out on as I matured in the hobby. I screwed up the re-paint and I let it sit in my garage and then my basement, in bare metal as a basket case. This went down the same path. Bare metal, ready for paint. It was the bike that got me in this hobby and the least I could do was spare it's life. It was sold to a trucker after a year of waiting. It was going to be finished for his granddaughter.


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

As sad as it is........I suppose the remaining whole specimens would be worth more?


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 18, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> How much longer are going to beat this "DEAD HORSE" ? Let it go already! Yep.


----------



## racie35 (Aug 27, 2016)

Everyone here lists parts themselves at really high prices....that's what drives someone to part one out...you feed the monster then bitch. Once it's cold, you shouldn't care.


----------



## vincev (Aug 27, 2016)

I am going to part out a bearing.I will sell each ball individually if there is a market for them.


----------



## Boris (Aug 27, 2016)

vincev said:


> I am going to part out a bearing.I will sell each ball individually if there is a market for them.




I'd like one pair of balls please.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 27, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> I'd like one pair of balls please.




I assume you want the small ones.


----------



## vincev (Aug 27, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> I'd like one pair of balls please.




Cant have mine......


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 27, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> I'd like one pair of balls please.




Dave, if you don’t require a new pair of balls, I have some used blue balls that I can
let you have for a cheap price.



Sorry, I don’t take PayPal.


----------



## Greg M (Aug 27, 2016)

Dibs on the bearing grease, if it's original.


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 28, 2016)

Greg M said:


> Dibs on the bearing grease, if it's original.



Out of original bearing grease.
Still have a can of original Jake’s earwax which is just as effective.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 28, 2016)

He wants new front wheel beaings, those are really small!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 28, 2016)

partsguy said:


> He wants new
> front wheel beaings, those are really small!



...“beaings” ?


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 29, 2016)

Someone kick me in the rear if I ever part out a nice complete original. 

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## partsguy (Aug 30, 2016)

2jakes said:


> ...“beaings” ?


----------

